# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Windows Live Messenger i hapur per publikun.

## Era1

Microsoft lajemeroi qe  eshte i hapur per tu shkarkuar varianti i ri Messenger 8.0. Ne ndryshim nga varianti i maparshem MSN 7.5, mesazheri i ri mund te perdoret vetem ne kompjutera qe kane te instaluar Windows XP me te pakten 128 MB ne memorie RAM.
Drejtori i produktit per MSN dhe Windows Live, ***** Muskopf ka folur rreth karakteristikave te ketoj mesazheri midi te cilave: integrimi me video MSn ne pamjen e dritares, gjithashtu mund te behen disa ndryshime ekrani, ashtu siç personalizohet ngjyra.
Gjithashtu ofron komunikme me text, ze dhe video,versioni i ri permban nje menu per te realizuar thirrje qe nga kompjuteri tek nje telefon fix, sherbim qe eshte disponibel vetem per Europen dhe USA.

----------


## Cimo

Ku ta shkarkojme MsN Live ?

----------


## Era1

Une e kam shkarkuar dhe po me pelqen shume.

Provo ta shkarkosh ketu :

http://messenger.mundo-descargas.com/noticia108.html

(shpresoj te mos kem bere ndonje gabim me adresen )

----------


## sLimShady

Era1 une e kom shkarku para ca kohe nuk me hapej tashi e shkarkova ne ne site gjerman edhe sme pelqe hic gjermanisht :S

Po ajo thirrja telefonike osht free apo duhet pagu ? :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Era1

> Era1 une e kom shkarku para ca kohe nuk me hapej tashi e shkarkova ne ne site gjerman edhe sme pelqe hic gjermanisht :S
> 
> Po ajo thirrja telefonike osht free apo duhet pagu ?



Varianti qe kam shkarkuar une kishte disa gjuhe dhe mund te zgjidhje (provoje nje here tek adresa qe kam vendosur une) 
Per punen e telefonatave nuk di çte te them se nuk e kam provuar.
Mua me pelqejne sidmos ato pamjet e levizshme te dritares se msn  :buzeqeshje: , dhe sepse ne dritaren e msn te dalin te gjitha adresat e kontakteve qe ke me te tjeret , si te atyre qe ke ne msn dhe te atyre qe nuk i ke ne msn.

----------


## ideus

Une e kam shkarku kete version para disa ditesh, mirepo perveq meje ne ate MSN nuk mund te futeshe dikush tjeter me nje email adres tjeter. Cilat mund te jene arsyet?

----------


## Era1

> Une e kam shkarku kete version para disa ditesh, mirepo perveq meje ne ate MSN nuk mund te futeshe dikush tjeter me nje email adres tjeter. Cilat mund te jene arsyet?



Nuk e di pse keni probleme sepse une nuk kam probleme (deri tani ama  :buzeqeshje:  )

----------


## ideus

> Nuk e di pse keni probleme sepse une nuk kam probleme (deri tani ama  )


Une futesha me adresen qe duhej dhene paraprakisht, para se ta shkarkosh 8.0, por jo me adresa tjera. Per ju si eshte, a funksionon edhe me amail adresa tjera apo vec me nje?

----------


## Era1

> Une futesha me adresen qe duhej dhene paraprakisht, para se ta shkarkosh 8.0, por jo me adresa tjera. Per ju si eshte, a funksionon edhe me amail adresa tjera apo vec me nje?


Nuk kam probleme hy me disa adresa.

----------


## ideus

Flm. Era1

shume pershendetje, Ariani

----------


## sLimShady

E ktheva tashoi ne versionin english shume mire funksionon  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Era1

> E ktheva tashoi ne versionin english shume mire funksionon



Me behet qejfi.
Per sa ju perket telefonatave ishin me para.
Me pelqeu ky variant sepse mund te bisedosh me dike edhe pse mund ta kesh statusin "Pa lidhje" (se vdiqem duke bere block :P )

----------


## GinoTheGodFather

Pas versionit ne testim Windows Live Messenger Beta, Microsoft ka publikuar versionin e plote te Windows Live Messenger
Madhesia: 15.3 MB
Shkarko: http://www.download.com/Windows-Live...ml?tag=sptlt_s

----------


## Visage

I have it and love it.  Sidomos faktin qe mund te rri offline dhe t'i flas kujt me pelqen.   :shkelje syri:   Dhe new interface me pelqen dhe gjithashtu fakti qe mund te bej nje folder te tere per te bere share, ne vend te vec nje file at a time.   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## EDUARDI

ERA 1
TI MIRE QE KE DHEN LINKUN KU MUND TA SHKARKOJN USERAT
PO KY LINK QE KE DHEN KTU , UN E HAPA ENKAS ME E PA DHE ME DALIN PORNO MI GOC NE KTE LINK ESHTE E MSN 8.0 E DREJTE POR AMAN KE MARE LINK QE KA DHE FAQE PORNO
SHUME THJESHT PER ATA QE DUAN KTE VERSION TE MSN 8.0
MUND TE KLIKOJNE DIREKT KTU
DHE MUND TE MARIN MSN E RE 8.0 PA PROBLEM NE GJUHEN ANGLEZE

http://get.live.com/messenger/overview

MBASI TE KLIKONI KTU DO JU DAL DIREKT KUADRATI QE THOT  ( GET IT  FREE )
DHE DO DALI IKONA QE DO JU THOT PER TI DHEN SAVE MSN
SHKONI TEK SAVE DESCOP DHE DO PRISNI SA TE SHKARKOHET
PASTAJ ISTALIMIN DHE CDO GJE MBAROJ
MSN E VJETER 7.5 QE KENI OSE TJETER NUK KENI PSE TA FSHINI SEPSE FSHIHET AUTOMATIKISHT PA PROBLEME
UN SOT ISTALOVA TEK 10 - PC E MIA PA PROBLEM 


SHPRESOJ QE TE KEM QENE I QARTE 

FLM

----------


## Era1

> ERA 1
> TI MIRE QE KE DHEN LINKUN KU MUND TA SHKARKOJN USERAT
> PO KY LINK QE KE DHEN KTU , UN E HAPA ENKAS ME E PA DHE ME DALIN PORNO MI GOC NE KTE LINK ESHTE E MSN 8.0 E DREJTE POR AMAN KE MARE LINK QE KA DHE FAQE PORNO
> SHUME THJESHT PER ATA QE DUAN KTE VERSION TE MSN 8.0
> MUND TE KLIKOJNE DIREKT KTU
> DHE MUND TE MARIN MSN E RE 8.0 PA PROBLEM NE GJUHEN ANGLEZE
> 
> http://get.live.com/messenger/overview
> 
> ...



Kaq shume e paske studiuar faqen ti?
Çudi se une kam lexuar ne fillim te faqes qe thote Shkarkim i Windows kurse ti kishe shkuar ne fund per te pare se ne nje cep te faqes paskesh pasur dhe video porno (u çudita nga shkrimi yt dhe duke kontrolluar faqen e pashe qe ishin ne nje cep ) nejse, rendesi ka qe Windows shkarkohet , dhe qe mua nuk me pelqen anglisht por  spanjisht.

Ta gezosh dhe ti Windows-in e ri .

----------


## diikush

duket version i lezecem ky (per kete pa porno e kam fjalen une)

----------


## EDUARDI

Era 1
Nuk Ta Thash Qe Te Merzitesh Ose Te Keqkuptohesh
Un Thash Se Direkt Sa Klikova Tek Linku Qe Ke Dhen Ti Me Dolen Direkt Ato Faqe , Dhe Ti Ske Pse Ma Mer Per Ters Ose Te Merzitesh 
Nejse Nese Ti Je Ofenduar Te Kerkoj Dhe Falje Sepse Kam Aq Llogjike , Un Thjesht Te Thash Ate Qe Me Doli Dhe Nuk Eshte Se E Kam Pa Me Imtesi Se Direkt Me Dolen Ato Qe Te Thash.
Nejse Kalofsh Sa Me Mire

Bota Eshte E Jotja

----------

